# Help with buying rabbits



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi - we are new to the forum so hello to all fellow rabbit owners.

I am asking for a bit of help - we are in the process of buying a rabbit or two for our children (aged 9 and 7). So far we are looking at either Netherland Dwarf or Dutch rabbits. The questions are these:

Should we buy one or two rabbits?
Which breeds are best for children - are the ones mentioned above ok or are there better ones for first time rabbit owners?
If we go for two rabbits what is the best combination (two bucks, two does, one of each? Note that we will have the rabbits neutered and/or spayed depending on the options.

I have been on lots of web sites suggesting that two are best etc but would like your thoughts and advice.

Thanks to all - look forward to your replies.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd say lionheads are great, they have great temperaments and are great to own, I've recently got a mini lop too and she's amazing absolutely without a fault and is great with my kid. 

I always think male an female combos work best so long as they're fixed they make loving companions


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

How about contacting a rescue? They would be able to match you to a bonded pair, and most rescues will have already had their rabbits spayed or castrated.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi there and welcome 
Congrats on deciding to get rabbits  I assume as you are on the forum that you will be doing most of the looking after of the buns and the kids will help? 

I personally would not go for a Netherland dwarf, they can be the typical small animal big attitute  Not all, but quite a few that I have heard of! Including my 2!
Dutch rabbits are very docile usually, and Lionheads are but they take a fair bit of grooming 
Two rabbits is far better than 1 on its own, they are much happier having one of their own kind 
I would have a look around the rescues in your area and see if you can find yourself a nice pair. You will know what personalities you are getting and you will not need to neuter and vaccinate as they are already done. You should also have no problems with fighting as they will be properly bonded 
Pet shop rabbits tend to be less healthy and through lack of handling they can be trouble! If you dont want to rescue(and remember, rescues have littluns) then a good breeder would be the next best thing, 2 does is safer than 2 bucks. If you decide on a breed, I'm sure we can find you a good breeder in your area 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

In general, despite what everyone thinks rabbits aren't good pets for kids. They don't like being picked up and cuddled all the time, which young children tend to do or at least want to do. If your children understand that they should just pet them whilst bunnies still have all four feet on the ground then they can make great pets. I'm not meaning to say rabbits should never be bought for kids but a lot of people do and because they don't know how complex rabbits are they then end up in a tiny hutch at the end of the garden with little or no interaction. As long as you've done your research and understand they can live up to 10 years now and your willing to take on the responsibility if/when the kids are bored then they make wonderful pets.

I always recommend pairs as they like their own company. Plus it means they won't get bored and lonely when the kids get bored of the bunnies and your left to look after them. Male/female works best, its the easiest bond to do but it is important that they are both neutered to prevent naughty behaviour from either of them. Females especially need to be spayed to prevent uterine cancer.

As for breed I would say lops (any type) tend to be calmer and more tollerant of getting lots of attention. 

If you get your bunnies from a good breeder (and I mean good not just the person down the road who's bunnies had an accident, Frags is a breeder on here and is best person to talk to about breeders in your area). If you want to go the rescue route then they can also do the bonding for you and the bunnies will already be neutered and vaccinated for a donation rather than spending anywhere up to £200 on doing it all yourself on top of buying the rabbits.

Have you read the stickies at the top of this section? Theres a lot of valuable advice in them well worth reading. The one entitled "Important info for new owners" is a complilation of info put together by everyone on here so I would say thats your best sourse of info.


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks to all for replies so far. We have a decent size hutch (7' long) and there will be a run onto the lawn. I had heard that Netherland Dwarfs may not be the best so thanks for the confirmation. Looks like we are going for Dutch or Lionhead at the mo.

We will look at rescue and will go for a bonded pair - didn't realise it might cost £200 so thanks for the reality check!

I will look at the other links and try to contact the breeder you mentioned for a recommended breeder in our area (Macclesfield, Cheshire)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

bunbun said:


> Thanks to all for replies so far. We have a decent size hutch (7' long) and there will be a run onto the lawn. I had heard that Netherland Dwarfs may not be the best so thanks for the confirmation. Looks like we are going for Dutch or Lionhead at the mo.
> 
> We will look at rescue and will go for a bonded pair - didn't realise it might cost £200 so thanks for the reality check!
> 
> I will look at the other links and try to contact the breeder you mentioned for a recommended breeder in our area (Macclesfield, Cheshire)


To break the cost down, your getting two rabbits?

Average pet shop rabbit = £25 each, usually a pair for £40
Vaccines (VHD once a year, Myxi twice a year) = anywhere from £20-£30 for a course X2 for both rabbits will cost £40-£60
Neutering = Anywhere from about £60-£100 per rabbit.

Vaccines and neutering costs vary greatly depending on your vets. Speaking of vets make sure you get registered with one that specialises in small animals as most are only trained for cats and dogs so rabbits count as an exotic to them (don't get very good treatment). If you tell us what area your in we can probably recommend a good local vet that we know of or use ourselves. Trust me on the vet front, I lost one of my rabbits in a vets care because he didn't specialise in rabbits so didn't treat the problem properly.

Take all those costs into consideration on top of buying all the other starting essentials and its a lot of money, from a rescue they usually ask for a suggested donation of £20ish but generally leave it up to you to decide how much you can afford to give.


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Kammie - thanks for your help. We live in Macclesfield, Cheshire so if you can recommend a vet it would be useful.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats quite far away from me so can't really help with recommending vets there but I'm sure theres someone on here thats closer and knows of one. Hopefully they'll be along at some point and let you know.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much about breeds, if you visit a rescue centre you will be able to see adult rabbits and know exactly how big they will be, their temperaments, if they like to be picked up etc which ones dont like loud noises etc etc.

I completely agree with Kammie and Heidi, a rescue centre is by far the best way to go not only in terms of cost but also any on going advice and support you may need, many will also bunny sit for you during holidays

In Cheshire you have 2 options form the look of it:

RSPCA Wirrel Animal Centre
Cross Lane, Wallasey, Wirral, Cheshire, CH45 8RH
Tel: 0151 638 6318 / Website

RSPCA Harold Hallwood Home for Animals
Slutchers Lane, Bank Quay, Warrington, Lancs, WA1 1NA
Tel: 01925 632944 /

but have a look here if you are willing to go further for other rescues.

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/

also many rescue centres dont have time to update their websites so its well worth giving them a call. I got my George from a rescue centre and paid £45 for him hes is completely my baby and I wouldnt swap him for the world.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats quite far away from me so can't really help with recommending vets there but I'm sure theres someone on here thats closer and knows of one. Hopefully they'll be along at some point and let you know.


Scrap that, just found this for you.

Name: Wright & Morten
Address: 26-38 Cumberland St
Macclesfield
County: Cheshire
Postcode: SK10 1BZ
Tel: 01625 433321

---

Name: The Veterinary Centre
Address: Old Mill Lane
Macclesfield
County: Cheshire
Postcode: SK11 7PA
Tel: 01625 611526

----

Name: The Veterinary Clinic
Address: Dickens Lane
Poynton, Stockport
County: Cheshire
Postcode: SK12 1NU
Tel: 01625 850086

Hope one of those is close to you. Got it from the rabbit welfare association website for you, its vets that are recommended by their members.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

bunbun said:


> Kammie - thanks for your help. We live in Macclesfield, Cheshire so if you can recommend a vet it would be useful.


your within the range of here:

Welcome to the Society for Abandoned Animals | Society for Abandoned Animals

this is were I got my Chester from


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for Vet info Kammie, and the local rescue place near to Manchester. We are now well informed thanks to this great forum and able to make the right choice.

Once we have taken the plunge we will post pics and keep everyone upto date with our rabbits progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

bunbun said:


> Thanks for Vet info Kammie, and the local rescue place near to Manchester. We are now well informed thanks to this great forum and able to make the right choice.
> 
> Once we have taken the plunge we will post pics and keep everyone upto date with our rabbits progress. :thumbup:


can't wait too see  the SAA are brill, usually have quite a few bunnies in as well and know the temprements of all of them so can advise you well


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya

Well you have had fantastic advice already!! You can also find buns here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre its great a pair of rescues will have a great new home!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> I'd say lionheads are great, they have great temperaments


I have a lionhead who is very skittish and needs hours of grooming! 



hazyreality said:


> I personally would not go for a Netherland dwarf, they can be the typical small animal big attitute  Not all, but quite a few that I have heard of! Including my 2!
> Dutch rabbits are very docile usually, and Lionheads are but they take a fair bit of grooming


I SOOOOOOO agree!!! :thumbup: my new little netherland dwarf has such a attuidude problem and can often bite. (tut tut)

I think that out of my 5 the lops are the best behaved, they are kind, cuddly and love attention.

Welcome to the forum and keep us updated on the bun front  xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> I have a lionhead who is very skittish and needs hours of grooming!


Yeah, Chester is neth/lionhead and is very jumpy and can't relax fully in the daytime.. Pepsi was lionhead and the same.. to me, they seem to be more 'un-domesticated' in a way.. if that makes sense?! they have a lot of their natural insticts unlike Rosie lop who will stick her head into anything and sleep anywhere anytime


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha! this is patch










you can imagination how much grooming he needs!


----------



## Lola77 (Aug 4, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> I'd say lionheads are great, they have great temperaments and are great to own, I've recently got a mini lop too and she's amazing absolutely without a fault and is great with my kid.
> 
> I always think male an female combos work best so long as they're fixed they make loving companions


I breed these purely for their temperaments, (mini-lionhead lops)lovely docile in the main and great with kids, my two really get on well with ours and we seldom have any issues - the odd scratch now and again with rough handling but what rabbit owner doesnt, deffo best for kids


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello again and thanks to all for advice etc.

Finally we have taken the plunge and bought two baby Dutch buns.:thumbup:

We are assured they are girls but taking them to the vet on Monday for check up and the start of inoculations etc.

As promised here is a pic showing Tilly (choc) and Lilly-Rose(b&w).


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous  I love dutch rabbits!!! 
I call Sidney a dutch guinea pig because of his markings!!!

*Heidi*


----------

